# Found a kitten



## jc808 (Sep 17, 2008)

My girlfriend rescued a kitten that she found by her office. We've taken it to the vet and it checked out healthwise. It appears to be a boy and it's about 2-3 months old. Presumably, it didn't seem to have the good fortune of being weaned. 

It's a cute cat, and we've set it up with a little bed and toys. We're feeding him wet & dry kitten food. My girlfriend is very affectionate to him, but I'm allergic to cats, so I have to keep my distance unfortunately.

The one problem we're having with the cat is it's behavior. The boundless energy it has for frolicking is quite charming. But the incessant crying is not. He wants to get on the table when we eat and he wants to come into rooms that we've deemed off limits. When we don't let him, he cries, cries, cries. 

What is the best way to train this little guy and break him of all this crying?

Here's the mouthy little fellow in question:


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

What a beautiful little creature - I'm so glad you've given him a home. What's his name?

I've never had to train a kitten as I've lways had adult cats. So not much help with your query I'm afraid. However, you'll probably be able to find similar queries if you search in the Behaviour forum.

It might be worth asking a Moderator to move this thread to 'Behaviour' as that's a busier forum and you might get a few more helpful replies.

good luck with him - he's gorgeous.

seashell


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

He is a beautiful kitten, he looks like he'll be a fluffy silver tabby. 

As for the crying? Ignore it and eventually he will stop. If you give in to 
his crying, he learns that crying _works_ and he won't stop. :wink: It 
may seem difficult to ignore, and you can utilize several diversionary or
aversionary tactics, like re-directing him with play or toys, or you could 
use a water squirt bottle as a deterrent. I used the spray bottle to keep 
kitties off the table when we are eating. I also give it to one friend who 
is allergic when he brings his wife over to visit. All he has to do is hold or
shake the squirt bottle to make the kitties stay off of him, otherwise they
would be all over him and have him breaking out in hives and sneezing.

Best of luck with the beautiful kitteh! Please post more pictures of him as he grows, I bet he will be gorgeous as an adult.
Heidi


----------



## jc808 (Sep 17, 2008)

Thank you for the replies. He certainly is a handsome little fellow...you can see why I couldn't say no when my girlfriend brought him home.

I like the squirt bottle idea. That doesn't sound harmful, but it might be an effective deterrent. We'll give it a try.

I will post this in the "Behavior" forum as suggested as well. Thanks!


----------

